# MLP 2010: A Casual's Questions



## Impulse-8 (Jun 29, 2017)

For anyone that's watched the show, I have some questions.

If I were to one day reach full curiosity and decide to watch all of the modern My Little Pony episodes:
1. What should I expect?
2. What should I not expect?
3. What are the best and worst seasons?
4. Do the characters sing? If so, how often? Would I lose anything by skipping them?
I usually have a low tolerance for songs in cartoons that aren't intros/outros I could predict and skip or occasional joke songs that sound surprisingly good by themselves.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 29, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> For anyone that's watched the show, I have some questions.
> 
> If I were to one day reach full curiosity and decide to watch all of the modern My Little Pony episodes:
> 1. What should I expect?
> ...



1. its a show
2. porn
3. hard to say but there's a very distinct point where you see the show starts pandering to bronies
4.yes they do and no not really some songs are good others not so much


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 30, 2017)

You should expect there to be colorful ponies doing somewhat childish moral lessons and some simple exposition.
You should not expect the plot to make complete sense and the villains to be villainous.
I personally enjoyed all of them up until I stopped watching, but the first three are the best. The fourth is okay, it has a decent finale.
There is a lot of singing, there are a couple episodes where pretty much the whole story is told through singing(very few), but there are others where singular songs are also important plot and transitional points as well. It is fairly common overall. There are usually at least two songs in the premier and finale episodes (since most are two separate episodes), but I think during the main body episodes maybe every one in three or so has a song.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 30, 2017)

1. A solid show with a primary target audience of "children"/"little girls". It does a lot of moral lessons, and those can have varying degrees of depth - a few of them are very much applicable to adult/fandom life. _Suited for Success_ (S1E14) is a good example of this. Some episodes are more slice-of-life while others are more adventure-ey.

2. Persistent character development. Unfortunately, one of the show's biggest flaws is that especially between different writers, characters lose a lot of personal progress and sometimes get rather Flanderized. Especially a problem for Pinkie Pie and to a lesser degree Fluttershy. 

3. I think most of the seasons have their pros and cons; overall I think I prefer the first two, and I will say that the season three finale _Magical Mystery Cure_ is easily the weakest season finale/premier, in a show that otherwise does _exceptional_ premiers/finales.

4. There is a fair amount of singing; sometimes the show will go multiple episodes without any songs, sometimes it'll have a whole bunch in a single episode. Similarly, some of them you'll miss a lot if you skip, and others you can skip without losing out all that much. Taking _Magical Mystery Cure_ as an example, ironically enough since I am quite unfond of the episode as a whole, you won't get a whole lot of sense out of the episode if you skip "What My Cutie Mark is Telling Me" or "A True, True Friend", but the other songs are a lot less crucial to the plot. (That episode also has seven songs crammed into a single-length episode, so none of them are exceptionally long.) This navbox on the FiM wiki lists the songs by season (keep in mind not all seasons have the same number of episodes), so that could help you get an impression of roughly how common they are. Honestly, the vast majority of the songs are at least quite high quality which I know isn't the case with all children's cartoons.


----------

